# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Երեխայի կերակրումը կրծքի կաթով

## StrangeLittleGirl

Դուք ձեր կարծիքները գրեք, հետո ես կգրեմ, թե որն է այսօրվա բժշկությունը ճիշտ համարում:  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

եթե չեմ սխալվում, բժիշկները համարում են, որ անպայման պետք է, քանի որ կաթը շատ կարևոր ու պետքական է երեխայի համար ... 
ես ինքս չեմ ընդունում ու չեմ հասկանում մայրերին , որոնք իրենց "գեղեցիկ" կազմվածքի համար հրաժարվում են իրենց երեխայի համար այդքան կարևոր ու այդքան հաճելի երևույթից  ... ինձ համար "մոր կաթն ուտող երեխա" տեսարանը ամենակարևորներից ու ամենահաճելիներից է էս կյանքում ...

----------


## docart

Ցանկալի է , որ երեխան մինչև մեկ տարեկան սնվի մայրական կաթով: Հավելյալ սննդանյութեր կարելի է ավելացնել 6 ամսեկանից սկսած: Մայրական կաթով սնվելու դեպքում նորածինը նաև պաշտպանվում է ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդություններից, քանի որ կաթի հետ նա ստանում է նաև իմունոգլոբուլիններ: Ծնվելուց հետո անմիջապես կրծքով կերակրումը օգտակար է նաև մոր համար, քանի որ բերում է արգանդի կծկման և չափսերի պոքրացման:

----------


## Kita

իսկ ես լսել էի մինչև 4 ամսական պետք է պարտադիր կերակրլ...
Ընդհանրապես կողմ եմ և եթե հասել  նրան, որ երեխա եք ունել...բարեհաճեք կերակրեք... և երեխայի մասին մտածեք, ասյլ ոչ թե ձեր...

----------


## Արշակ

Դեռ մի 25 տարի առաջ հայրս պահանջում էր, որ բժիշկները թույլ տան, որ ծննդաբերությունից անմիջապես հետո մայրս նորածնին կերակրի, քանի որ մոր առաջին կաթը շատ օգտակար ու կարևոր է երեխայի առողջության համար։ Այն շատ սննդարար է ու բարձրացնում է երեխայի իմունային համակարգը՝ պաշտպանելով բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններից։
Այն ժամանակ դրա մասին բժիշկները չգիտեին ու սովորաբար առաջին օրը նորածնին կերակրում էին արհեստական կամ այլ մայրերի կաթով։ Իսկ նոր ծննդաբերած մոր կաթը կթում թափում էին։ Հայրս նաև ասում էր, որ երեխային ռեժիմով կերակրելը սխալ է։ Պետք է կերակրել այն ժամանակ, երբ երեխան ուտել է ուզում և այնքան, որքան որ ուզում է։
Իսկ բժիշկները զայրանում էին, որ հայրս, մասնագետ չլինելով, խցկվում է նման մասնագիտական հարցերի մեջ ու  իրենց բան է սովորացնում։ Դե դա միայն բժիշկներին չի, որ բնորոշ է։ Բոլոր բնագավառների մասնագետներն էլ զայրանում են, երբ ոչ մասնագետները իրենց սովորածին հակառակ բան են ասում։

Այնինչ, մոտ 5-10 տարի առաջ արդեն առողջապահության նախարարությունը հեռուստատեսությամբ կես ժամը մեկ հայտարարում էր, որ չի կարելի երեխային ռեժիմով կերակրել ու շատ կարևոր է տալ իր մոր կաթը։
Եվ այսօր ուրախությամբ նաև կարդում եմ բժիշկի կարծիքն այն մասին, որ ծնվելուց անմիջապես հետո մայրը պետք է կերակրի երեխային։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես լսել եմ, որ կրծքով կերակրելու դեպքում հոգեբանական կապ է առաջանում մոր և երեխայի միջև, և դա առողջարար է թե մոր և թե երեխայի համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեռ մի 25 տարի առաջ հայրս պահանջում էր, որ բժիշկները թույլ տան, որ ծննդաբերությունից անմիջապես հետո մայրս նորածնին կերակրի, քանի որ մոր առաջին կաթը շատ օգտակար ու կարևոր է երեխայի առողջության համար։ Այն շատ սննդարար է ու բարձրացնում է երեխայի իմունային համակարգը՝ պաշտպանելով բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններից։
> Այն ժամանակ դրա մասին բժիշկները չգիտեին ու սովորաբար առաջին օրը նորածնին կերակրում էին արհեստական կամ այլ մայրերի կաթով։ Իսկ նոր ծննդաբերած մոր կաթը կթում թափում էին։ Հայրս նաև ասում էր, որ երեխային ռեժիմով կերակրելը սխալ է։ Պետք է կերակրել այն ժամանակ, երբ երեխան ուտել է ուզում և այնքան, որքան որ ուզում է։


Հայրդ շատ ճիշտ էր ասում  :Huh:  Միայն մի բան ասեմ. նոր ծննդաբերած մոր կաթը հնարավոր չէ կթել թափել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այն դեռ կաթ չէ:
Բայց մոր առաջին կաթը դեռ կաթ չէ, խեժ է, ընդամենը մի քանի կաթիլ: Հաճախ այդ մի քանի կաթիլը տեսնելով՝ մայրերը սխալմամբ կարծում են, թե կաթ չունեն, մինչդեռ իրականում նման բան չկա (եթե, իհարկե, մայրը լուրջ հիվանդություններ չունի), դա միայն հոգեբանական է: 
Առաջին օրերին այդ մի քանի կաթիլ խեժն էլ բավական է, իսկ հետո արդեն նորմալ կաթը գալիս է: Եվ հետո առաջին կաթն օգտակար է առաջին հերթին մոր համար. դա նպաստում է, որ արյունահոսությունը դադարի, արգանդը շուտ կրճատվի:
Բացի դրանից, Cassiopeia-ն ճիշտ նշեց հոգեբանական կապի մասին: Ասում են, որ կրծքով կերակրելուց հետո իրենց երեխաներից հրաժարվել պատրաստվող մայրերը փոխում են իրենց միտքը:
Ճիշտ է մինչև վեց ամսական երեխաներին բացառապես կրծքով կերակրելը: Մոր կաթը պարունակում է բոլոր այն նյութերը, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են երեխային: Դրա բաղադրությունը փոխվում է ամիսների, անգամ օրվա ընթացքում՝ բավարարելով փոքրիկի՝ տվյալ պահի պահանջները: Վեց ամսականից հետո պետք է շարունակել կրծքով կերակրումը, բայց արդեն ավելացնել հավելյալ սննդանյութեր՝ խորհրդակցելով մանկաբույժի հետ:
Այսօր ինքս եմ ականատես եղել, թե ինչպես են բժշկի սխալների պատճառով երեխաները տուժել: Պատկերացրեք, մոտ վեց-յոթ հիվանդ եմ տեսել, որոնցից երեքը բժշկի անգրագիտության զոհն էին: 
Հիշե՛ք, որ կովի կաթը նույնիսկ ավելի վնասակար է, քան արհեստական կաթնախառնուրդը: Եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հակացուցված է կրծքով կերակրումը (ասենք, մայրը ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր է), ապա պետք է արհեստական կաթնախառնուրդ տալ: Իսկ թե ինչպես պետք է այն տրվի, հետո կգրեմ: Արդեն հոգնեցի: Էնքա՜ն բան կա ասելու… Չգիտեմ՝ որը ասեմ, որը թողնեմ: Հարցեր կա՞ն:

----------


## Լէգնա

մոր բոլոր հիվանդույթունները կաթով  անցնում են երեխային?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլորը չեն անցնում: ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին հաստատ գիտեմ, մեկ էլ սիֆիլիսի, եթե պրոցեսը տեղակայված է կաթնագեղձի վրա: Մյուս դեպքերում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, չի անցնում:
Մի նրբություն էլ: Եթե մայրը հոգեկան հիվանդ է և կարող է երեխային վնասել, ապա խորհուրդ է տրվում, որ որևէ մեկը կաթը կթի և երեխային կերակրի *գդալով* կամ *բաժակով* , բայց *ոչ մի դեպքում շշով*:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Բոլորը չեն անցնում: ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին հաստատ գիտեմ, մեկ էլ սիֆիլիսի, եթե պրոցեսը տեղակայված է կաթնագեղձի վրա: Մյուս դեպքերում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, չի անցնում:
> Մի նրբություն էլ: Եթե մայրը հոգեկան հիվանդ է և կարող է երեխային վնասել, ապա խորհուրդ է տրվում, որ որևէ մեկը կաթը կթի և երեխային կերակրի *գդալով* կամ *բաժակով* , բայց *ոչ մի դեպքում շշով*:



հոգեկան հիվանդ կինը երեխա,առողջ,կարող է ինչէ ունենալ.... :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այո՛, կարող է: Հետո չի բացառվում, որ հոգեկան հիվանդությունը ծննդաբերությունից հետո զարգանա կամ սրվի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հարգելի ապագա մայրեր, քանի որ պարզվեց, որ հոգեբանական կապն իրոք կա կրծքով կերակրող մոր և նորածնի միջև, ապա մի խնդրանք, ապագայում սիրով ու հոգու բարձր տրամադրությամբ կերակրեք ձեր բալիկներին, որպեսզի հոգեբանորեն առողջ սերունդ ունենանք, ժպիտով կերակրեք ձեր զավակներին, որպեսզի մեր ապագա սերունդները երջանիկ լինեն…

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մայրական կաթը պարունակում է նորածնի սնման համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր նյութերը` օպտիմալ հարաբերությամբ և տեսքով` նորածնի մարսողական օրգանիզմին “հարմարեցված” և այն կարծես “պատվերով” է արտադրվում մոր օրգանիզմում: Բացի այդ մայրական կաթն իր մեջ ներառում է այնպիսի բաղադրիչներ, որոնք օգնում են երեխային “պահպանել” հիվանդություններից, քանի դեռ կարգավորվում է նրա իմունային համակարգը: Արհեստական խառնուրդները դա չեն կարող ապահովել, քանի որ մայրական կաթում առկա են այնպիսի բաղադրիչներ, որոնք արհեստական ճանապարհով հնարավոր չէ սինթեզել: 
Մայրական կաթի բաղադրությունը մանկիկի մեծացման հետ ենթարկվում է փոփոխության` համապատասխանելով երեխայի պահանջներին: 
Կախված նրանից, կրծքով թե արհեստականորեն է սնվում երեխան, կախված է նրա ֆիզիկական, էմոցիոնալ և մտավոր զարգացումը: Կնոջ կրծքի կաթը յուրահատուկ է, այն պարունակում է այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնք օգնում են երեխայի ուղեղի զարգացմանը, այն դեպքում, երբ կովի կամ այծի կաթը միայն զանգվածի մեծացմանն է օգնում:
Մայրական կաթը երեխային հատկապես անհրաժեշտ է նրա կյանքի առաջին կիսամյակում, իսկ այդ կիսամյակից, հատկապես առաջին 3-4 ամիսներին: Մայրական կաթն իր բաղադրությամբ շատ մոտ է նորածնի հյուսվածքների կառուցվածքին, այդ պատճառով այն հեշտությամբ է ընկալվում երեխայի կողմից:
Ծծելու միջոցով երեան ոչ միայն սննդի նկատմամբ իր պահանջն է հագեցնում, այլև դրա միջոցով “շփվում է” մոր հետ: Ծծելու միջոցով երեխայի մոտ զարգանում են ծնոտային համակարգը, բերանի և լեզվի մկանները, որոնք շատ կարևոր են հետագայում երեխայի խոսակցական ֆունկցիայի զարգացման համար:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես ինչքան գիտեմ միչև 3 տարեկան կաթ եմ խմել  :Blush:  Դա լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ  :Think: 
Չնայած հիմա կաթ չեմ սիրում, շատ շատ կակաո  :Nyam:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես ինչքան գիտեմ միչև 3 տարեկան կաթ եմ խմել  Դա լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ 
> Չնայած հիմա կաթ չեմ սիրում, շատ շատ կակաո


Այդ հարցիդ ինքդ պիտի պատասխանես, պատասխանելով առաջին հերթին _"Ի՞նչ հաճախությամբ են հիվանդությունները քեզ անհանգստացնում"_… Դատելով քո մարմնի ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքից, դու բավական ամուր ես, ու կարծում եմ որ հենց մայրական կաթն է նպաստել դրան :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այդ հարցիդ ինքդ պիտի պատասխանես, պատասխանելով առաջին հերթին _"Ի՞նչ հաճախությամբ են հիվանդությունները քեզ անհանգստացնում"_… Դատելով քո մարմնի ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքից, դու բավական ամուր ես, ու կարծում եմ որ հենց մայրական կաթն է նպաստել դրան


ՀԱ իրոք  :Smile:  , չէ չեմ դժգոհում 1000ից մեկ եմ հիվանդանում  :Cool:  Թութութու  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վե՛ր, կասե՞ս, թե որտեղից ես օգտվել: Ինչ-որ շատ ծանոթ էր շարադրանքը, աչքիս ես դրանով եմ սովորել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վե՛ր, կասե՞ս, թե որտեղից ես օգտվել: Ինչ-որ շատ ծանոթ էր շարադրանքը, աչքիս ես դրանով եմ սովորել:


Ինտերնետային կայքերից, ոսկեքաղ, իմ հայերեն թարգմանությամբ :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> Բոլորը չեն անցնում: ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին հաստատ գիտեմ, մեկ էլ սիֆիլիսի, եթե պրոցեսը տեղակայված է կաթնագեղձի վրա: Մյուս դեպքերում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, չի անցնում:
> Մի նրբություն էլ: Եթե մայրը հոգեկան հիվանդ է և կարող է երեխային վնասել, ապա խորհուրդ է տրվում, որ որևէ մեկը կաթը կթի և երեխային կերակրի *գդալով* կամ *բաժակով* , բայց *ոչ մի դեպքում շշով*:


մի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ, մտախելու համար
մոր կաթով անցնում է այն բոլոր սննդանյութերի բաղադրություններն, ինչով մայրը սնվում է, ու հնարավոր է նաև որոշ անտանելիություն փոքրիկի մոտ, եթե նա դեռ չունի այդ նյութը մարսելու ֆերմենտը.... մի դեպք պատմեմ պրակտիկայից... մի մայր դիմում է երեխայի փորիկի վատ լինելու կապակցությամբ, զրույցի մեջ պարզվում է, որ մայրն անհաջող մսից խորոված էր կերել  :Smile: 
այն բոլոր հիվանդությունները, որով հիվանդանում է մայրը, այդ "հիվանդության" տոքսիններն անցնում են երեխային, որն էլ կարող է վնասել փոքրիկի օրգանիզմը
էլ չեմ խոսում վիրուսային հիվանությունների մասին

----------


## Empty`Tears

> մի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ, մտախելու համար
> մոր կաթով անցնում է այն բոլոր սննդանյութերի բաղադրություններն, ինչով մայրը սնվում է, ու հնարավոր է նաև որոշ անտանելիություն փոքրիկի մոտ, եթե նա դեռ չունի այդ նյութը մարսելու ֆերմենտը.... մի դեպք պատմեմ պրակտիկայից... մի մայր դիմում է երեխայի փորիկի վատ լինելու կապակցությամբ, զրույցի մեջ պարզվում է, որ մայրն անհաջող մսից խորոված էր կերել 
> այն բոլոր հիվանդությունները, որով հիվանդանում է մայրը, այդ "հիվանդության" տոքսիններն անցնում են երեխային, որն էլ կարող է վնասել փոքրիկի օրգանիզմը
> էլ չեմ խոսում վիրուսային հիվանությունների մասին


 :Sad:  Հետաքրքիր բաներ կա գրված....., ոչինչ չգիտեմ, այս թմայի շուրջ...,ցավալի է, բայց դե շա՜տ շուտա... :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## Mankik

Խնդրում եմ տեղեկություն կրծքի կաթի մասին: Մինչեւ ո՞ր տարիքի համար է օգտակար: 
Արդյո՞ք երեխայի փորլուծության ժամանակ դրական ազդեցություն ունի:

----------


## Rhayader

*Mankik*, չեմ ուզում չստուգված տվյալներ տալ, դրա համար նորից խորհուրդ կտամ Սփոուքի մոտ նայել:
http://lib.ru/KIDS/SPOK/rebenok.txt

----------


## ministr

> Խնդրում եմ տեղեկություն կրծքի կաթի մասին: Մինչեւ ո՞ր տարիքի համար է օգտակար: 
> Արդյո՞ք երեխայի փորլուծության ժամանակ դրական ազդեցություն ունի:


Խոսքը մինչև 1 տարեկան երեխայի մասին ա չէ? Եթե փորլուծություն կա լավ չի, շատ լինելու դեպքում կարող ա բերի օրգանիզմի ջրազրկման: Իսկ կերակրող մայրն ինչա ուտում? Կարող ա մի բան էն չի կերել? Կերակրող մոր և երեխայի արյան ռեզուսները նույնն են? Կողքից արհեստական սնունդ ստանում ա?
Ամեն դեպքում պետք ա մանկաբույժը նայի, հնարավոր ա նշանակեն բակտերիաների կոմպլեքս (օրինակ Primadophilus):

----------


## Mankik

> Խոսքը մինչև 1 տարեկան երեխայի մասին ա չէ? Եթե փորլուծություն կա լավ չի, շատ լինելու դեպքում կարող ա բերի օրգանիզմի ջրազրկման: Իսկ կերակրող մայրն ինչա ուտում? Կարող ա մի բան էն չի կերել? Կերակրող մոր և երեխայի արյան ռեզուսները նույնն են? Կողքից արհեստական սնունդ ստանում ա?
> Ամեն դեպքում պետք ա մանկաբույժը նայի, հնարավոր ա նշանակեն բակտերիաների կոմպլեքս (օրինակ Primadophilus):



Խոսքը 1 ամիս 5 օրական երեխայի մասին է: Մանկաբույժը մեկ անգամ միայն այցելեց, տեղեկացավ, որ երեխան սնվում է միայն կրծքի կաթով, բացի Ռեգիդրոնից ուրիշ ոչինչ չնշանակեց: Մանկաբույժի կարծիով կրծքի կաթը բավարար է երեխային բուժելու համար: Մայրը երեխայի արդեն մեկ շաբաթ է դիետայով է սնվում:
Ռեզուսի մասին չեմ կարող ասել: Երեխան արհեստական սնունդ դեռ չի ստացել:
Այսօր միայն մանկաբույժը խորհուրդ տվեց «Նարինե» տալ:

Քանի որ մանկաբույժը պնդում է, որ կրծքի կաթով երեխան կապաքինվի, դրա համար հարց տվեցի: Մի գուցե, ինչ-որ ռեալ տեղեկություն տրվի, բժշկական տեսանկյունից: Կամ էլ, ինչու՞ ոչ, նաեւ եթե կա կյանքի փորց:

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզության համար մեջբերում եմ գրքի համապատասխան հատվածը: Խոսքը գնում է մի տարին չլրացած երեխայի մասին: Ցանկացած դեպքում, ինչ-որ բան անելուց առաջ անհրաժեշտ է *անպայման* խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ:



> * Понос *
> 
> 
> 275. В первые два года кишечник у ребенка очень чувствительный.
> 
>      Расстройства возникают под  воздействием не только бактерий, вызывающих
> их  и  у  взрослых,  но  и  бактерий,  обусловливающих простудные  и  другие
> заболевания,  и  даже  бактерий,  которые не  оказывают  никакого влияния на
> старших детей и  взрослых.  Один или  два  вида  овощей также могут вызывать
> ...

----------


## ministr

> Խոսքը 1 ամիս 5 օրական երեխայի մասին է: Մանկաբույժը մեկ անգամ միայն այցելեց, տեղեկացավ, որ երեխան սնվում է միայն կրծքի կաթով, բացի Ռեգիդրոնից ուրիշ ոչինչ չնշանակեց: Մանկաբույժի կարծիով կրծքի կաթը բավարար է երեխային բուժելու համար: Մայրը երեխայի արդեն մեկ շաբաթ է դիետայով է սնվում:
> Ռեզուսի մասին չեմ կարող ասել: Երեխան արհեստական սնունդ դեռ չի ստացել:
> Այսօր միայն մանկաբույժը խորհուրդ տվեց «Նարինե» տալ:
> 
> Քանի որ մանկաբույժը պնդում է, որ կրծքի կաթով երեխան կապաքինվի, դրա համար հարց տվեցի: Մի գուցե, ինչ-որ ռեալ տեղեկություն տրվի, բժշկական տեսանկյունից: Կամ էլ, ինչու՞ ոչ, նաեւ եթե կա կյանքի փորց:


Աչքիս պոլիկլինիկայի բժշկի մասին ա խոսքը: Ավելի լավ ա մի հատ նորմալ մանկաբույժ գտնեք, թեկուզ վճարովի հիմունքներով, քանի որ պոլիկլինիկաներում մեծամասամբ ինչ-որ թթված մասսայա: Ինչ է նշանակում մեկ շաբաթ դիետայով է սնվում? Բա դրանից առաջ? Նարինե??? Նարինեն մարսողությունը խթանում է, բացի դրանից 1 ամսեկանը մի քիչ փոքր չի Նարինեի համար? Նարինեն տալիս են փորը կապ ընգնելու և նման դեպքերում: Բայց լուծի ժամանակ Նարինե չեմ լսել: Հաճախ ա լուծում? Լուծի մեջ փրփուր կա? Մի հատ ուշադիր նայեք:

----------


## Mankik

Այո, խոսքը պոլիկլինիկայի տեղամասի մանկաբույժի մասին է: Նույնիսկ չի էլ զանգում մի հատ իմանա ոնց է փոքրիկը: Մի քիչ առաջ երեխային տեղավորեցին 1-ին մանկական հիվանդանոցում: Ես էնտեղից եմ գալիս: Հույսով եմ հիմա կարգին բուժում կստանա:
Հետաքրքիր է՝ հիվանդանում էլ հարցրին կրծքով կերակրվու՞մ է, ասին լավ է, որ կերակրվում է:

----------


## ministr

Պոլիկլինկայի հույսին երբեք չմնաք... եթե ուզում եք երեխան առողջ լինի: Էդ ոռի ճիճուներն ըտենց են.. ոչ գալիս են որ բան: 
Իսկ ինչի են պառկացրել հիվանդանոց? Լուծի դեպքում հիվանդանոց? Եթե կեղտի անալիզ վերցնեին ու մեջը ինֆեկցիա հայտնաբերեին ուրիշ.. : Իսկ հիմա ինչ են անում հիվանդանոցում? Ինչ անալիզներ են վերցրել? Բակ. անալիզ հաստատ վերցրած կլինեն, բայց դրա պատասխանը դժվար շուտ լինի: Կրծքով կերակրվելու դեպքում դեպքում երեխայի իմունիտետն ավելի բարձր է, քան թե արհեստականի դեպքում ու դա իդելական սնունդն է երեխայի համար: Մանավանդ եթե կաթը հերիքում ա դա շատ լավ ա: Մնումա մայրիկը արգելված բաներ չուտի, էս ամառ ծիրան միրան և նման մյուս բաներից պետքա կարոտ մնա  :Sad:  
Հիվանդանոցում նայեք ուրիշ հիվանդություն չկպցնի: Եթե կարող ես նորություններ լինելու դեպքում գրի թեկուզ PM տեսնենք ինչ ա լինում:

----------


## Mankik

Ահա թե ինչ եմ գտել,  :Smile: 

http://www.who.int/child_adolescent_.../ru/index.html

----------


## Lyonik

Ինձ կարող ե՞ք օգնել մի հարցւմ.տղաս արդեն է 1.5 տարեկան է ,անցյալ  ամիս կտրեցի կրծքից,բայց կաթս հետ չի քաշվւմ,վախենւմ եմ մաստիսի երևւյթից,ի՞նչ անեմ :Think:

----------


## Mankik

*Lyonik* Ես էլ հուլիսի 15-ից եմ կտրել: Կերակրել եմ 2.5 տարի: Կաթս չի կտրվել մինչեւ հիմա:
Բժիշկին հարցրել եմ, ասեց մի անհանգստացիր, ինքն իրեն կկտրվի: Ես էլ սպասում եմ:

----------


## Lyonik

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ,ւրեմն ես ել պիտի սպսեմ,բայց կարցւմ եի ինչ-որ դեղահաբ կլիներ: :Wink:

----------


## comet

> Ինձ կարող ե՞ք օգնել մի հարցւմ.տղաս արդեն է 1.5 տարեկան է ,անցյալ  ամիս կտրեցի կրծքից,բայց կաթս հետ չի քաշվւմ,վախենւմ եմ մաստիսի երևւյթից,ի՞նչ անեմ


Իրականում <կաթից կտրել> հասկացությունը անընդունելի է իմ համար: Չի կարելի մի օր որոշել ու <կաթից կտրել>, քանի որ պրոբլեմի առաջ կկանգնի և մայրը, և երեխան: Դա պատք է արվի աստիճանաբար, կամաց-կամաց պակասեցնելով կերակրումների հաճախությունը: Հայտնի է, որ ինչքան շատ է երեխան ուտում, այնքան շատ է կաթնարտադրությունը: Այնպես որ աստիճանաբար և ճիշտ պակասեցնելով կերակրումները` պրոբլեմի առաջ չեք կանգնի:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.11.2009), Mankik (04.11.2009), Second Chance (04.11.2009)

----------

